Ask HN: How can I use Computer Vision to track number of people entering a room? - vinnyglennon
======
itg
A simple approach would be to use OpenCV and use something like Haar Cascades
to detect the number of faces entering (assuming they are always visible). Or
try experimenting with convolutional neural networks.

~~~
vinnyglennon
I played around with OpenCV a lot in 2011. Just wondering what is the current
playing field like in 2017.

~~~
_dps
If you have some more specifics (and maybe a few frames from example video) I
could probably suggest a few simple approaches to try out. I do think a simple
head-counter is probably not a bad approximation (assuming you don't need to
know exactly how many people). Feel free to hit me up by email (in my
profile).

